# Greta Martela, Nina and Trans-lifeline Info dump



## RP 520 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ok so I'm making an info dump thread, here's how it will work:

Only information related to important events and directly related to Greta, Nina, and Trans-Lifeline should be posted here. Example:

-Information regarding Greta driving to Null's house and threatening him, such as Null's account of it, and Greta's threats online as well as admitting to it.
-One of Greta's asspatters cheering him on or making some comment on how all white people should die
- @Manapan's account and evidence of Greta harassing and trying to silence her when she spoke out against the lies on Lizz's suicide.
- Chris Hall harassing Manapan on twitter and accusing her of murder.

This post will be updated as information is added.

*Categories of Major Events:*


*Initial evidence of Trans-Lifeline being a scam, Greta & Nina being horrible people such as the child support issue and using TLL as a slush fund for their behavior*



Spoiler: insensitive much?



TLL anniversary video, wtf were they thinking?
SUICIDE PREVENTION JUST GOT MORE FUN Seriously, wtf?
TLL video set to Drake and Pokemon
Person asks a question and Greta immediately calls them a white-supremacist





Spoiler: Nina is a dangerous anti-cop conspiracy theorist



Nina incorporated a poorly sourced anti-cop conspiracy theory into the training manual of TLL
"What to do instead of calling the police"





Spoiler: extravagant/disgusting lifestyle



"As a non-profit, we hung out with Miley"
Smutley post detailing that Greta has been fired from jobs in the past and has always been a hateful, aggressive, disgusting creep
"How can you tell when your pussy is feeling clammy?"
"Being a Dyke is part of my identity" plus Greta blaming Trump for da stress





Spoiler: Greta lies



Supposed numbers on TLL site Also of note is that they don't follow proceedures that other life-lines use and instead refuse to call authorities due to anti-police conspiracy theories they hold.
No one at the phones
One person at the phones, only after hours of nothing
Greta and Nina lie to a camera
More lies about their backgrounds
More supposed numbers from the TLL site
Negative feedback of TLL and more evidence it's a scam No one answers the phones!
Even more evidence and negative feedback Still, no one answering the phones!





Spoiler: Greta using 501(c)TLL to make political statements and slush fund



Anti-Trump tweets with TLL
Using TLL to spout propaganda against the HB2 law
Greta supposedly fires someone for using TLL for self-serving purposes...
...Only to use it herself for self-serving purposes multiple times








*Greta's threats, trip to threaten Null in person, attempts to take down the forums*



Spoiler: Threats

















Spoiler: Forum take down attempts



CloudFlare received an abuse report regarding:

lolcow.wiki

Below is the report we received:

Reporter's Name: Greta Martela
Reporter's Email Address: greta@translifeline.org
Reporter's Title: Executive Director
Reporter's Company Name: Trans Lifeline
Reporter's Telephone Number: 4159366312
Reporter's Address: US
Reported URLs:
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Isabel_Rosa_Araujo
Logs or Evidence of Abuse: I don't have any logs.
Comments: This site exists to aid in the stalking and harassment of transgender women. There are incidences of the members of this site trying to drive the subjects to suicide. There has been illegal activity such and the planning of doxxing operations.


We have provided the name of your hosting provider to the reporter. Additionally, we have forwarded this report to your hosting provider as well.

Regards,

CloudFlare Abuse








Archive of Greta harassing Cloudflare





Spoiler: Greta's Road Trip









Null's transcript of the Facebook conversation



*Lizz's death, TLL's attempt to cover it up, profit from it, blame kiwis, and harass Manapan for finding out the truth.*



Spoiler: Greta lies to Manapan









Greta tries to use the suicide to get kiwis blocked on social media





Spoiler: suddenly Amanda/Manapan gets brigaded
























Greta turns on Manapan
Greta thinks she has the last laugh after blocking Manapan
Greta never bothered to donate to gofundme for Lizz's funeral





Spoiler: Greta uses TLL to lie, blame kiwis and push politics



"I'm plotting revenge"
Archive of TLL twitter
Greta writes a medium article responding to Tumblr article. He lies his ass off, admits again to "visiting" Null, cites Democracy Now as a reason they don't call authorities and admits they believe conspiracy theories.
Greta makes a call for brigading against Verisign
Greta is stubborn
Smutley proves our innocence in the ordeal and reveals their lies



*Nina being detained for being an illegal alien, the evidence from the past of Greta admitting to knowing Nina was illegal and doing nothing about it. Nina's illegal work history, the fundraiser for a green card they never actually got etc.*



Spoiler: Greta trolls himself



Nina worked for Uber illegally. Greta knew Nina was illegal a year ago or more. Also Greta makes posts advocating violence against cops, Greta makes posts being disgusting and dumb



*Greta's multiple lies about the ordeal, and use of TLL to start a harassment campaign on border enforcers.*


Edit: I'll continue this in a part 2. post, since image limit, etc.
Edit2: I'm trying to find a way to organize this up efficiently without having a bunch of posts scattered all over the place.
Edit3: I'm cutting down on the images and instead focusing more on links to the content.


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 31, 2016)

Placeholder so I can edit things in later.
Or whore for points.
Maybe both.

*Nina's illegal work history and suchnot.*



Spoiler: Nina's Work History



https://www.linkedin.com/in/nina-chaubal-9a42b539
http://archive.md/MZzKG




http://datagovus.com/chicago-business.php?id=2404948
http://archive.md/HFymG








http://archive.md/3u6Pp




http://archive.md/96ngF


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 31, 2016)

Going to be Multi-posting, there's a 20 image max per post.
Apologies in advance.


Spoiler: Manapan Saga








https://tweetsave.com/translifeline/status/802206199349395456




https://tweetsave.com/translifeline/status/802206780185071616




































http://archive.md/Nw7Gt
















http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153750049780/the-truth-about-elizabeth-waites-suicide
http://archive.md/q1LDd


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 31, 2016)

@King n Yellow We're going to have a problem. Can't have more than twenty images per post. Might need to use these first few and update each one to sections.

*Nina being detained for being an illegal alien, the evidence from the past of Greta admitting to knowing Nina was illegal and doing nothing about it. Nina's illegal work history, the fundraiser for a green card they never actually got etc.*



Spoiler: Greencard Crowdfunding



https://archive.md/wB6BB





Spoiler: Nina's been ICEd












https://locator.ice.gov/odls/searchByName.do









A look back into the past...











*Greta's multiple lies about the ordeal, and use of TLL to start a harassment campaign on border enforcers.*



Spoiler: #FreeNina
































https://medium.com/@Translifeline/t...man-rights-violations-e7c9883eaa19#.pcu6rjk4o
https://archive.md/tHKpl




http://messica.codes/freenina/
https://archive.md/MX2R9


https://darcycorbitt.wordpress.com/2016/12/30/an-open-letter-supporting-freenina/
http://archive.md/loA4z




http://amptoons.com/blog/?p=22560
https://archive.md/8nU74
http://chicagoist.com/2016/12/30/ice_is_detaining_a_leading_local_tr.php
http://archive.md/W4hoV


----------



## oasys (Dec 31, 2016)

Part of the Nina green card issue seems to stem from mysterious "lost paperwork" related to Kjel's former marriages. Here is some information regarding those, which also reveals a lot about his character.



Spoiler: The lost paperwork saga








http://archive.md/H9PFI

Why this is a bullshit excuse









Note that they were _very aware_ that Nina was working illegally, and that these pitiful efforts were made 8 months _after_ the _totally legit_ wedding.





Spoiler: Kjel's first family (Marian and Hannah)



Married Marian Holloway in 1988 and had a daughter (Hannah Lolly Anderson).

Kjel joined the military, and unable to raise their child alone, Marian was forced to give her up for adoption. This was possibly to Kjel's parents, who took Hannah in at some point or another.
They divorced in the early 90's, but Kjel "doesn't remember" where or when exactly (a major excuse for not being able to fill out his paperwork). According to Kjel, it was maybe California?






Note that his daughter should be 28 now, older than his current wife!











Spoiler: Kjel's second family 



The wife and son he abandoned

Wife:

Seems that Kjel remarried in the mid-to-late nineties, before his first wife had passed.
 He may have been married to an Elena Ramirez at some point. Link shows references to Elena on Kjel's Facebook (referred to as "the wife"), and connections with the family's Flickr accounts.
Elena is unlikely to be Kai's mother, so there is possibly a third woman missing somewhere in here.
Currently looking for more info, will update this section.
Son:

His son's Facebook (Kg Andersen, short for "Kai" Gustav). This profile has both Kjel and Nina friended.
Kai was born in 1996 (20 years old).

A friend referred to Nina as Kai's "step mom".
"Kai" is also referred to / pictured on Kjel's facebook, and the middle name comes from this Buzzfeed interview:






There have been reports of Kjel's son having some kind of mental issues, which in light of his Facebook page must be more minor than we assumed (such as a mental illness or learning disabilities), so* any posts about him being severely disabled are likely incorrect*.
Claimed to divorce the wife, and have custody of Kai up until his transition:






The divorce probably happened some time time around 2009/2010, while the transition and meeting Nina happened in early 2013.
Owes this wife a lot of money, either for child support of the divorce, but has been skirting it. He clearly ditched Family #2 once he first started trooning out, and on bad terms.



And this, though it's unrelated to the above.


Spoiler: Greta got sued



Kjel was sued by a woman named Tara Cavanaugh in 2013. It was in Stanislaus County (CA) Superior Court, under small claims.
The woman's Facebook is here, and I found it because she was commenting on Kjel's Facebook within 2-3 years of the case, and it seems as though they were close and amiable before this happened.
This needs more research, but... all legal trouble is probably worth mentioning.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 31, 2016)

King n Yellow said:


> *Lizz's death, TLL's attempt to cover it up, profit from it, blame kiwis, and harass Manapan for finding out the truth.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Greta lies to Manapan" and "suddenly Amanda/Manapan gets brigaded" pictures aren't showing up in your post.


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 31, 2016)

Marvin said:


> The "Greta lies to Manapan" and "suddenly Amanda/Manapan gets brigaded" pictures aren't showing up in your post.


Yeah, that happened because there's an image limit per post.
The full versions are in some of my posts.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Dec 31, 2016)

oasys said:


> The wife and mentally challenged son he abandoned
> 
> These pictures are from 2005, so it seems that Kjel remarried and had his son in the mid-to-late nineties, before his first wife had passed.
> We haven't found the identity of this wife, but I really hope we do. Closest I've gotten is finding the Facebook for the woman Kjel was sued by, but it doesn't look like the same woman at all. Sorry to derail, but the Tara woman had commented on Kjel's Facebook in recent years & still seems related somehow.
> ...



The "stepson" is the same kid posing with the woman believed to be his second wife.  I believe this kid is Greta's biological son, not a stepson.  I received reports from a person who was certain that Greta's son had significant disabilities.  If that is true, then they must be hidden because the KG Andersen Facebook shows he can write coherently and has no issues with physical movement. It could be that the son has bipolar disorder or ADHD or some such and that is considered a disability but who knows -  I suspect now the accusation that he's disabled comes from the derpy look he has on his face in the photo with his mother and that it sounds better that Greta abandoned a disabled child and that the person who fed me the info is an asshole (and so am I for not following up better).

I'd been working on an article about Greta and the name "Holly J Windell" popped up several times.  I never had time to run her to ground but she's appx 45, she is always associated with members of the Anderson/Andersen family, and seems a good suspect for Greta's second wife but I hit hard dead ends looking her up.


----------



## oasys (Dec 31, 2016)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I'd been working on an article about Greta and the name "Holly J Windell" popped up several times.  I never had time to run her to ground but she's appx 45, she is always associated with members of the Anderson/Andersen family, and seems a good suspect for Greta's second wife but I hit hard dead ends looking her up.



Edited my post, yeah that's pretty much what I thought.
Regarding the wife, I think I just found something actually:




"sorry Kjel. I have to side with Elena!"
There's no Elena in the comment thread, and in context of the post "wife thinks they are ugly" it makes sense for Elena to be the name of his wife. Hopefully that helps.

Edit: Yeah okay I think I found it. Elena Ramirez.
Look at this Flickr account. It's Kai, who's only following Kjel and Elena.


----------



## repentance (Dec 31, 2016)

oasys said:


> Part of the Nina green card issue seems to stem from mysterious "lost paperwork" related to Kjel's former marriages. Here is some information regarding those, which also reveals a lot about his character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a couple of points.  It's the marriage to Marian which took place in Nevada, not the divorce (Zed found the documents related to this).  And the friend who made the step-son comment was referring to Nina, not Greta.

Greta has previously mentioned that she gave her son the middle name Gustav to revive a family tradition which had been dropped.





https://www.buzzfeed.com/skarlan/we...ies-behind-the?utm_term=.svKKzjOnV#.khg7gkYB9


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 1, 2017)

Updated some, I'm going to stop focusing on pictures, and instead more on links. Also would anyone happen to have a link to the post or picture of TLL using Lizz's death as a selling point to get "donations"? I know it's out there but shit is hard to find. @Smutley


----------



## repentance (Jan 1, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> Updated some, I'm going to stop focusing on pictures, and instead more on links. Also would anyone happen to have a link to the post or picture of TLL using Lizz's death as a selling point to get "donations"? I know it's out there but shit is hard to find. @Smutley



If you're going to link stuff, you need to back it up with archives.  Stuff can easily be edited or deleted entirely, especially from places they control.


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 1, 2017)

repentance said:


> If you're going to link stuff, you need to back it up with archives.  Stuff can easily be edited or deleted entirely, especially from places they control.



It's mostly links to info posts in the Greta thread, there are some archive.md links in there too.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2017)

Please convert this into a useful wiki article to replace the ones that already exist. We need clear, concise documentation.

Review this article I wrote.
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Alison_Rapp


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 2, 2017)

https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Greta_Gustava_Martela Ok so I've started on Greta's page now. Relevant info on Greta would help. Height and birthday, are top things right now.

P.S. I suck at this.


----------



## pirate holiday (Jan 3, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Greta_Gustava_Martela Ok so I've started on Greta's page now. Relevant info on Greta would help. Height and birthday, are top things right now.



Height:
https://twitter.com/GretaGustava/status/405815966665170944

Birthday:
http://birth-records.mooseroots.com/d/b/Kjel-Anderson


----------



## Field Marshal Crappenberg (Jan 4, 2017)

I posted this there as well in a somewhat different form. I've gone through the first 50 pages of posts and recorded the posts which I felt supported our case against Greta/Nina/TLL. I will pick up where I left off at the next opportunity.

I have divided the useful pertinent posts into a series of spoilered categories. I can also present a non-categorized list in order of submission if that is desired. The posts which I believe are particularly impactful I have bolded. A very large portion is derived from Greta and Nina themselves.

I wanted to mention a few things about documentation and archiving as well:

1.) If everyone can access a page, it can be archived with tools such as archive.md. Archiving is preferable because it's an immediate direct copy of the source material and thus not falsifiable.
2.) Greta on Facebook seems to ordinarily make fully public posts. Maybe some are Friends-only, but I see a huge amount as a non-friend. If someone can archive the posts presented as screenshot evidence which are still accessible/in existence, that would further solidify our case. I'm just one doofus and can't do everything I'd like to by myself. If Nina's and TLL's FB pages are similarly accessible, everything I just said also applies to them. Same goes for their Twitter accounts.
3.) When screenshotting such things as Facebook comments, ensure all pertinent comments and threads are fully expanded. I have seen so many screenshots which were less valuable than they could have been because the noteworthy comments/threads were not fully displayed.


*Evidence Against Greta/Nina/TLL*



Spoiler:  Greta Goes to War With Null



** Greta shows off knife purchase in Athens, GA* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...reta-gustav-kjel-anderson.23222/#post-1659989 https://archive.md/HzWpz
** Greta brags about going to Null's house* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-3#post-1661672
* Null elaborates on events https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-3#post-1661701 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-5#post-1662053
* Nina encourages harassment of Null  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-4#post-1661801





Spoiler: Jaden's History, Evidence Greta is Exploiting a Minor



* Dog Prom presents Jaden's history and massive concerns about Greta exploiting a troubled teen for TLL work https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-17#post-1668291 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-49#post-1682167





Spoiler: Statistics and Data Provided/Concealed by TLL



* Presentation and analysis of TLL data by Yawning Sneasel  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-6#post-1662084
* Software TLL uses for phone service, and its costs  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-6#post-1662203
* Very low volunteer activity  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-10#post-1663401
* Tracking of # of volunteers on duty over course of several days   https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-14#post-1665800
* Yawning Sneasel analyzes TLL's data and their claims of tripling call answering and demonstrates the claims are implausible  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-18#post-1669286
* TLL explains rejections of porn company's donations, states they pay 2,800 per month to operate despite having virtually zero operators per day https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-19#post-1670118
** Repentance notes TLL has removed their staff pages *(and this remains the case)  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673746
** Yawning presents multiple FB posts from Greta and Nina.* Most notably, Nina and TLL's stated numbers of taken calls seem erroneous, Greta complains twice about severe anti-trans behavior (she has done this innumerable times in the thread heretofore). *Greta says Nina was told by a DMV worker to pull her pants up (she must be a total fucking slob if that's true- she admitted it's not the first time, either) and they attribute it to racism, Greta was almost thrown out for her profanity.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-33#post-1676235
** After many observations of them having zero or one volunteer on duty at almost any given time, TLL revoked public access to the Hotline page.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-34#post-1676484
* Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511





Spoiler: Greta's and Nina's Poor Behaviors and Attitudes



* Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
** Various Tweets of Greta are submitted, one of the subjects being Greta blatantly endorsing misandry (general hatred of males)  *https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-29#post-1674515
* Ambivalenz presents Tweets from Greta showing her becoming extremely hostile to someone civilly asking about volunteer screening quality https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-30#post-1674716
** Yawning presents multiple FB posts from Greta and Nina.* Most notably, Nina and TLL's stated numbers of taken calls seem erroneous, Greta complains twice about severe anti-trans behavior (she has done this innumerable times in the thread heretofore). *Greta says Nina was told by a DMV worker to pull her pants up (she must be a total fucking slob if that's true- she admitted it's not the first time, either) and they attribute it to racism, Greta was almost thrown out for her profanity.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-33#post-1676235
** A_name_but_backwards reports the parts of the manual written by Greta convey misandry by only using female pronouns.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-48#post-1682089





Spoiler: Greta's and Nina's Excessive Traveling, Other Mismanagement



* TLL seemingly violates prohibitions on certain political activities  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664348 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664444
* TLL fires a volunteer for using TLL resources for personal gain, TLL Twitter complains about Cloudflare https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664617
** Greta does what TLL asserted was unacceptable, by using TLL Twitter to advertise her GoFundMe for a root canal* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664624 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664629
* TLL says it's out of resources, Greta talks about their huge roadtrip, calculations on call coverage done by Yawning Sneasel  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-16#post-1666936
* Leelah Alcorn calls TLL, commits suicide anyway. Links to Salon article provided, screenshot of Greta speaking of the article are provided (Greta seems repulsively apathetic and terse about a young trans person who called them ending her life regardless), and Greta and Nina grinning like morons in Florida on same day.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673715
** Repentance notes TLL has removed their staff page*s  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673746
** Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed*, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
* Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511





Spoiler: Kiwi-Obtained Data on TLL's Volunteer Availability and Calls



* Very low volunteer activity  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-10#post-1663401
* Tracking of # of volunteers on duty over course of several days   https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-14#post-1665800
* *After many observations of them having zero or one volunteer on duty at almost any given time, it's noticed TLL revoked public access to the Hotline page.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-34#post-1676484
*Null submits a recording of their voicemail greeting (I can't play it so I don't know what it says), and someone remarks they give no alternative leads for callers https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-44#post-1680880 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1680889
** Null analyzes internal data from TLL's call system, determines operators are answering extremely few calls relative to listed staff availability* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1681105 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681934 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681940
** Null provides TLL's operator training materials* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1681967
** Null gives a couple of after-call operator reports, notes that most calls are lowest-severity Level 1* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1681985
** Null confirms that those who are officially on call very often outright fail to answer calls *https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1682015





Spoiler: People Condemning/Complaining About Greta/Nina/TLL



* Many people complain of inability to reach operators on TLL  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-13#post-1665311 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-13#post-1665340
* Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511
* Someone on Twitter accuses Greta of corruption with TLL money. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1681102
* Someone accuses a TLL operator of hostility and denial because he's not stereotypical transsexual  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681782





Spoiler: Exploitation of Suicides and Related Jackassery



* Salon article on Leelah Alcorn calling TLL before committing suicide is provided, screenshot of Greta speaking of the article is provided (Greta seems repulsively apathetic and terse about a young trans person who called them ending her life regardless). Greta and Nina grinning like morons in another post in Florida on same day.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673715





Spoiler: The Immigration Saga



** Repentance presents Greta's and Nina's 04/16 GoFundMe for immigration process costs- it raised 230 OVER the 500 goal* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-32#post-1675905  http://archive.md/IM3xJ  





Spoiler: TLL's Manuals/Documentation



* TLL's very radical doctrine on police written by Nina  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-23#post-1672240
* Yawning comments on TLL's apparent preference for black and MtF trans people over others, TLL's radical about-face about using GoFundMe, apparent aversion to actively discouraging suicide to callers, various other troubling things  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-25#post-1673371
** Null provides TLL's operator training materials* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1681967
* *A_name_but_backwards reports the parts of the manual written by Greta convey misandry by only using female pronouns.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-48#post-1682089
* Yawning reports the manual forswears calling police on someone in every conceivable scenario  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-50#post-1682390





Spoiler: Miscellaneous



* Discovery of Greta being sued by Tara Cavanaugh  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-18#post-1668724
* TLL explains rejections of porn company's donations, explains they pay 2,800 per month to operate despite having virtually zero operators per day https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-19#post-1670118
* Repentance provides details on Trevor Project's volunteer requirements and reasons  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-22#post-1670954




*Character/Motivation Evidence Favorable to Kiwi Farms*



Spoiler



These serve to refute the unmitigatedly sadistic and murderous stereotype of this community regarding trans people/LGBTs in general. The outsider reading this should be aware that a large amount of the offensive rhetoric is exaggerated to enrage the targets and encourage entertaining behavior, or as gestures of humor to other members (Kiwis have a warped sense of humor relative to ordinary society, and "tranny" is very often used neutrally or better here). Of course, genuine and severe transphobia does exist here in abundance as well, but it's far from universal.

** Null (the forum owner) conveys support of LGBT/trans community and service to it *https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-10#post-1663387
* Someone implores suicidal trans people to call another hotline, and all but one upvote it  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-16#post-1667728
* Someone makes an extremely anti-trans post and it's downvoted to Hell  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677616
** Yawning states a high proportion of Kiwis- including one admin- is transgender * https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-38#post-1677757


----------



## captn_kettle (Jan 4, 2017)

oasys said:


> Edited my post, yeah that's pretty much what I thought.
> Regarding the wife, I think I just found something actually:
> 
> 
> ...




That would be Rachel Elena Ramirez, hence the r-elena-r in the flickr username

Edit: holy shit how much does Kjel move about?! Because that doesn't sound shady as shit.


 Modesto, CA   
Modesto, CA
Modesto, CA
Modesto, CA
Modesto, CA
Modesto, CA
Oakland, CA
Alameda, CA    
Alameda, CA    
San Francisco, CA
Hartford, VT
Lebanon, NH
Killeen, TX
Tucson, AZ
Glendale, CA
Sonora, CA
Rio Vista, CA
Alameda, CA


----------



## Marvin (Jan 4, 2017)

Field Marshal Crappenberg said:


> I posted this there as well in a somewhat different form. I've gone through the first 50 pages of posts and recorded the posts which I felt supported our case against Greta/Nina/TLL. I will pick up where I left off at the next opportunity.


Excellent job. Maybe we could split up the thread into, say, 10 page blocks and people could claim which blocks they would want to comb over. Make it easier for people to pitch in when they have some spare time.

(And of course, at least a couple of times, people should go over previously scanned blocks to see if anyone missed anything.)


Field Marshal Crappenberg said:


> *Null submits a recording of their voicemail greeting (I can't play it so I don't know what it says), and someone remarks they give no alternative leads for callers https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-44#post-1680880 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1680889


Haha, so, you linked to the second post null made. The actual answering machine call is the one just before that.

The one you linked to was a parody.


----------



## Field Marshal Crappenberg (Jan 7, 2017)

This is the second version of the analysis of the main Greta/TLL thread after reaching Page 165. It's vastly improved and expanded in various ways. IIRC the remaining major subject without substantial documentation is the Immigration Saga. The Manapan vs Greta/TLL ordeal I haven't completed documenting but I've made headway. I hope there's more information to be found on their newer creation TAP, and also on Jaden, and Greta's previous marriages and children.



Spoiler:  Plans For Future Versions Of This



I expect to make another post such as this at about the 3/4 mark, then a final one after finishing processing this thread. If there are major pertinent threads I haven't perused by then, I'll scan those after finishing gleaning what I can from this.

There are a few matters which I am unsure about because of lack of evidence or explanation which I've come across so far. One example is Greta/Kjel abandoning her children. She can defend a marriage disintegrating due to her transitioning or whatever, but not just cavalierly totally leaving her children or wife. If those accusations or possibilities are true, they could be quite destructive and would add to the increasingly overwhelming body of evidence against them. When I have reviewed everything, I will then know what pieces I lack, and will ask the forum for them to be provided or pointed to.

After I have acquired as much information as I possibly can from Kiwi Farms in general and start working on a final master version, I will refine it in various ways ranging from better wording to better categorization. I also intend to create a category of evidence which contains the most damning evidence against Greta/Nina/TLL, so that someone can very efficiently be turned against them with minimal investment of time with just the leading category. This will help fellow Kiwis who are just discovering this understand why these are bad people, but it will also greatly assist outsiders who will be unlikely to feel up to going through many forum posts of ours to find what they need.

If I have the time and it seems to be a desired thing, I will try to add a section about a general offensive strategy against them. What I mean is, there are various things which can be done about their misconduct, ranging from addressing concerns about them to various LGBT organizations, to relaying necessary information to immigration officials, to miscellaneous other things which don't constitute trolling or harassment. It might be helpful to provide a loose outline on what to do and how.





Spoiler:  Honorable Mentions



There are several people I feel compelled to congratulate personally despite having worked on this damned post for several hours already. They expended an abnormally high amount of stamina and time acquiring and presenting evidence, and as someone who's become preoccupied with the same thing, I feel I should praise them.

@Smutley performed a massive level of research on Greta's FB history and provided numerous damning posts from her. In fact, he provided so many assorted posts on so many multiple occasions that I even had to give his contributions their own fucking category, and I may have spent another hour on this trying to properly include fragments from his revelations into other appropriate categories.

@yawning sneasel earlier in the thread provided multiple items and performed analysis of some of them, including such things as their 2015 report (which I believe TLL removed, far too late obviously) and conflicting call statistics in their own report. His contributions were very important. I remember seeing him exert himself similarly in other circumstances. Enemies should fear him if he takes an interest in them.

LordHaruchefant/Sebastian was an absolutely outstanding case that inspired this general section. I don't remember the last time I have been so intensely impressed with a person's objectivity and presentation skills. He a member of several demographics we tend to ridicule as a whole here: transgender, Tumblr user, furry, mentally ill, antipathetic towards Kiwi Farms. He had every reason to say fuck KF and side with TLL when he heard of the controversy. Instead, while condemning our general culture, he created a series of Tumblr posts which excoriated Greta and TLL. In fact, I believe I saw some of the FB posts I'd later refer to as evidence *on his blog* BEFORE I saw them here. I'm unsure of how much he relied on us to make his own compilation, but probably he utilized this thread or a Kiwi he knew to some degree.

The post that's most widely known, the "Part Deux" one (http://archive.md/JrxPk), was noticed by TLL and they made a rebuttal on it (http://archive.md/fTDHZ), which he then responded to (http://archive.md/KucP1) probably after he incurred some harassment for it. He also made one on the Waite suicide (http://archive.md/KucP1). He also made a few other posts, but those three are the most substantive.

Anyone here who's a Tumblr user and is able to should thank him for risking and incurring harassment and abuse by siding with us and their other detractors. He spent a fair amount of time and emotional health trying to promulgate the truth about Greta/Nina/TLL despite having every reason not to. Very rare combination of objectivity and courage.

@Manapan  I haven't documented many of her contributions yet, though I'm aware of them from having been reading this and other threads before embarking on this project. She is the widow of Elizabeth Waite, the case Greta and Nina injected themselves into in an extremely offensive manner. Greta basically told Manapan to go fuck herself after she objected to her grandstanding on her corpse. After a rapprochement between her and us Kiwis, she has launched a brutal offensive against Greta as an ally. She's very emotionally invested and I'm sure Greta and Nina would like to retaliate for her insolence, so she needs to be singled out and congratulated as well.

@Null expended a great deal of time acquiring and publishing statistics on TLL's call responsiveness. Without his efforts and without the mole within TLL, most of the section pertaining to this general saga would not exist because that critical evidence would not exist. Fantastic intelligence operations! We all hope Great Marshal of the Kiwis Null has been able to shit in peace since that fateful day in August.




*Evidence Against Greta/Nina/TLL*




Spoiler: Greta Goes to War With Null (VERY Impactful)



*  Greta shows off knife purchase in Athens, GA https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...reta-gustav-kjel-anderson.23222/#post-1659989 https://archive.md/HzWpz
*  Greta brags about going to Null's house unannounced https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-3#post-1661672
*  Null elaborates on events and provides text/online exchanges https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-3#post-1661701 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-5#post-1662053
*  Null states he went to police twice, they said he's on his own https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-142#post-1910911





Spoiler: Jaden's History, Evidence Greta is Exploiting a Minor



*  Dog Prom presents Jaden's history and massive concerns about Greta exploiting a troubled teen for TLL work https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-17#post-1668291 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-49#post-1682167





Spoiler: TLL's Manuals, Reports, and other Major Documents



*  Yawning Sneasel analyzes TLL's report and their claims of tripling call answering and demonstrates the claims are implausible. Their own 2015 call statistics state their answered call #/% plummeted.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-18#post-1669286
*  TLL's very radical doctrine on police written by Nina  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-23#post-1672240
*  Yawning comments on TLL's apparent preference for black and MtF trans people over others, TLL's radical about-face about using GoFundMe, apparent aversion to actively discouraging suicide to callers, various other troubling things  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-25#post-1673371
*  Null provides TLL's operator training materials  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1681967
*  A_name_but_backwards reports the parts of the manual written by Greta convey misandry by only using female pronouns. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-48#post-1682089
*  Yawning reports the manual forswears calling police on someone in every conceivable scenario  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-50#post-1682390
For fairness, an articulate defense of a no-involuntary emergency services doctrine is included. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-55#post-1683439
*  Noted that there are typos in the section titles  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-63#post-1691817
*  TLL explains rejections of porn company's donations, explains they pay 2,800 per month to operate despite having virtually zero operators per day https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-19#post-1670118





Spoiler: Misc. Statistics and Data Provided/Concealed by TLL



*  TLL explains rejections of porn company's donations, states they pay 2,800 per month to operate despite having virtually zero operators per day https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-19#post-1670118
*  Repentance notes TLL has removed their staff pages (and this remains the case)  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673746
*  Yawning presents multiple FB posts from Greta and Nina. Most notably, Nina and TLL's stated numbers of taken calls seem erroneous, Greta complains twice about severe anti-trans behavior, Greta says Nina was told by a DMV worker to pull her pants up (she must be a total fucking slob if that's true- she admitted it's not the first time, either) and they attribute it to racism, Greta was almost thrown out for her profanity.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-33#post-1676235
*  After many observations of them having zero or one volunteer on duty at almost any given time, TLL revoked public access to the Hotline page.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-34#post-1676484
*  Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511
*  Smutley presents multiple FB posts from Greta. Most notably, three show her giving wildly inconsistent numbers on staff within a short period. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1906809
*  Series of forum posts which demonstrate there's no excuse for TLL losing calls if people are on duty, or failing to redirect calls to other they cannot answer (NOTE: the "call throttling" was disabled by TLL) One Two Three Four Five Six
*  TLL's Hotline page with the FAQ and volunteer roster is hidden very soon after we find it, but archived versions remain. 287 volunteers with under 10% have set schedules (NOTE: the bottom section of the FAQ people were horrified about was the default version and not TLL's)  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-160#post-1918768 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-160#post-1918889
*  TLL on FB lists various costs pertaining to operators, and indicate they need to hire paid operators for peak times. How the FUCK does it cost $200 to train an operator for 4-5 hours, and why do they need this when they supposedly have almost 300 volunteers? https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-162#post-1921092
*  From Smutley's 2nd series, she admits receiving 24k/year as salary from TLL in 2015, and asserts TLL has only 200 volunteers on 04/08/15 but had 300 or 400 (she gave both figures) 4 months before.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907013





Spoiler: Special Intel and Analysis on TLL's Call Responsiveness (VERY Impactful)






Spoiler: Tracking the Hotline's Public Page Data



*  Very low volunteer activity  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-10#post-1663401
*  Tracking of # of volunteers on duty over course of several days   https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-14#post-1665800
*  Very low volunteer activity  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-10#post-1663401
*  Tracking of # of volunteers on duty over course of several days   https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-14#post-1665800
*  After many observations of them having zero or one volunteer on duty at almost any given time, it's noticed TLL revoked public access to the Hotline page.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-34#post-1676484





Spoiler: Null Recruits a Mole and Does Intensive Analysis (EXTREMELY Impactful)



*  Null submits a recording of their 4-second answering machine greeting, which says in a rather unnatural and creepy voice, "No one is available to take your call. Try again later." https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-44#post-1680879
*  Null analyzes internal data from TLL's call system, determines operators are answering extremely few calls relative to listed staff availability  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1681105 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681934 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681940
*  Null gives a couple of after-call operator reports, notes that most calls are lowest-severity Level 1  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1681985
*  Null confirms that those who are officially on call very often outright fail to answer calls https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1682015
*  Null presents more statistics on operators and taken calls, demonstrating one never sat on their assigned shift and 11 operators were on call during 53 hours  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-51#post-1682611


*  TLL's Hotline page with the FAQ and volunteer roster is hidden very soon after we find it, but archived versions remain. 287 volunteers with under 10% have set schedules (NOTE: the bottom section of the FAQ people were horrified about was the default version and not TLL's)  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-160#post-1918768 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-160#post-1918889





Spoiler: Poor Behaviors and Attitudes



*  Nina encourages harassment of Null  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-4#post-1661801
*  Nina sends a complaint to Cloudflare with multiple issues cited. The cited comments encouraging "doxing children" and "child pornography, drug dealing and terrorism" are so obviously facetious that either she knowingly lied or she's literally quite autistic  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2016-...pornography-drug-dealing-and-terrorism.23461/
*  Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
*  Various Tweets of Greta are submitted, one of the subjects being Greta blatantly endorsing misandry (general hatred of males)  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-29#post-1674515
*  Ambivalenz presents Tweets from Greta showing her becoming extremely hostile to someone civilly asking about volunteer screening quality https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-30#post-1674716
*  Yawning presents multiple FB posts from Greta and Nina. Most notably, Nina and TLL's stated numbers of taken calls seem erroneous, Greta complains twice about severe anti-trans behavior, Greta says Nina was told by a DMV worker to pull her pants up (she must be a total fucking slob if that's true- she admitted it's not the first time, either) and they attribute it to racism, Greta was almost thrown out for her profanity.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-33#post-1676235
*  Another example of Greta being profane and brutish with detractors and critics  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-147#post-1912435
*  From Smutley's 3rd series: Greta declares she would advocate violence to stop transgender "genocide" if she wasn't sure they would be exterminated in response. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-132#post-1908969
*  From Smutley's 4th series: Greta brags about screaming FUCK YOU on companies' FB pages when she's displeased  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-156#post-1916387
* From Smutley's 5th series: Nina urges people to report KF to Cloudflare, and one sentence indicates she's deliberately trying to make us vulnerable to cyberattack. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915





Spoiler: Greta's and Nina's Excessive Traveling, Other Mismanagement






Spoiler:  Greta and Nina: Professional Travelers for the Sake of TLL



*  Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
*  Greta states she hasn't checked e-mails in three WEEKS while on the road  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-66#post-1761544
*  From Yawning Sneasel: TLL says it's out of resources, Greta talks about their huge roadtrip, calculations on call coverage done  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-16#post-1666936
*  Greta states she hasn't checked e-mails in three WEEKS while on the road  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-66#post-1761544
*  From Smutley's 2nd series, Greta asserts TLL has only 200 volunteers on 04/08/15 but had 300 or 400 (she gave both figures) 4 months before, and Greta talks about travel, vacationing, and her "Beaver Box".  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907013
*  From Smutley's 3rd series, Greta speaks of another long roadtrip 1-2 months after the last one.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-132#post-1908969
*  From Smutley's 5th series: 1.) Greta's miffed over organizations rejecting TLL's grant requests. 2.) 8,000 miles logged in the preceding month, presumably using TLL funds.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915





Spoiler:  Greta MIA At TLL Despite Severe Shortages



*  From Yawning Sneasel: TLL says it's out of resources, Greta talks about their huge roadtrip, calculations on call coverage done  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-16#post-1666936
*  Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
*  Greta states she hasn't checked e-mails in three WEEKS while on the road  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-66#post-1761544
*  From Smutley's 2nd series: Greta states she's doing her "first TLL shift in a while" despite chronic operator shortages  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907013
*  From Smutley's 4th series, Greta says on 01/16 she hasn't filled a gap in the last two months  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-156#post-1916387





Spoiler:  So Many Operators, So Few Answered Calls- Solution is More Money!



*  Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511
*  TLL on FB lists various costs pertaining to operators, and indicate they need to hire paid operators for peak times. How the FUCK does it cost $200 to train an operator for 4-5 hours, and why do they need this when they supposedly have almost 300 volunteers? https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-162#post-1921092
*  Smutley presents multiple FB posts from Greta, three of which give wildly inconsistent numbers on staff within a short period. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1906809
*  From Smutley's 2nd series, Greta asserts TLL has only 200 volunteers on 04/08/15 but had 300 or 400 (she gave both figures) 4 months before, and Greta talks about travel, vacationing, and her "Beaver Box".  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907013


*  TLL seemingly violates prohibitions on certain political activities  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664348 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664444
*  TLL fires a volunteer for using TLL resources for personal gain, TLL Twitter complains about Cloudflare  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664617
*  Greta does what TLL asserted was unacceptable, by using TLL Twitter to advertise her GoFundMe for a root canal  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664624 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664629
*  Repentance notes TLL has removed their staff pages (and this remains the case).  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673746
*  Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
*  Someone witnesses TAP, their other organization, writing checks to people in line  at some event  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-159#post-1918503
*  From Smutley's 5th series: 1.) Greta's miffed over organizations rejecting TLL's grant requests. 2.) 8,000 miles logged in the preceding month, presumably using TLL funds.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915
*  Greta or Nina presumably uses official TLL Twitter to engage in very personal and heated rhetoric about Kiwi Farms and the Waite suicide One Two Three Four Five
*  Manapan interjects on Twitter in the TLL/Verisign battle https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-119#post-1904613 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-122#post-1905606





Spoiler: Critics, Detractors, and Defectors



*  Many people complain of inability to reach operators on TLL  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-13#post-1665311 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-13#post-1665340
*  Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511
*  Someone on Twitter accuses Greta of corruption with TLL money. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1681102
*  Someone accuses a TLL operator of hostility and denial because he's not stereotypical transsexual  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681782
*  Three people on Twitter complain of lack of availability https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-66#post-1760961
*  Bark Bark, who knows Greta and Nina personally and has high-level LGBT friends, pledges support to us  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-72#post-1834978
*  (IMPORTANT) Evelyn Rios, someone with an impressive journalism career, is unhappy with Greta's conduct. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-154#post-1915048  http://archive.md/0Oojs  https://www.linkedin.com/in/evelynrios





Spoiler: Exploitation of Suicides and Related Jackassery



*  Leelah Alcorn apparently calls TLL and commits suicide anyway. Salon article is linked. On FB, Greta speaks of the article, (Greta seems repulsively apathetic and terse about a young trans person who called them ending her life regardless), and Greta and Nina grin like morons in Florida on same day.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673715


Spoiler:  Elizabeth Waite Saga: Manapan versus Greta



*  Elizabeth Waite's info and suicide are presentd by HOMO INSPECTUS https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-86#post-1897132
*  A witness to events speaks on the matter  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-88#post-1897314 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-91#post-1897669
*  Confirmation of death of Waite https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-90#post-1897547
*  Greta plots revenge in the wake of Waite travesty rather than fixate on solutions https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-102#post-1899037
*  Smutley presents evidence she actually called TLL and associated with Greta  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-103#post-1899114 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-103#post-1899144
*  Manapan (the widow) asserts dead spouse was answered by a TLL volunteer once out of many attempts, after being on hold for hours https://kiwifarms.net/threads/elizabeth-waite-john-waite-jr.26080/page-5#post-1901831
*  Presumably, Greta or Nina uses official TLL Twitter to engage in very personal and heated rhetoric about Kiwi Farms and the Waite suicide One Two Three Four Five
*  Manapan interjects on Twitter in the TLL/Verisign battle https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-119#post-1904613 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-122#post-1905606








Spoiler: The Immigration Saga (EXTREMELY Impactful)



*  Repentance presents Greta's and Nina's 04/16 GoFundMe for immigration process costs- it raised 230 OVER the 500 goal  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-32#post-1675905  http://archive.md/IM3xJ  *  From Smutley's 3rd series: 1.) On 10/15 Nina doesn't have authorization to work yet has been driving for Uber (and taking a salary from TLL the next year). 2.) On 11/15 Greta was complaining about not getting necessary documents for Nina's green card. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-132#post-1908969
*  From Smutley's 5th series: Greta links to the GoFundMe for immigration costs which obviously wasn't spent properly. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915





Spoiler:  Misandry and Cisphobia (VERY Impactful Regarding LGBT/Ally Support)



*  hood LOLCOW produces excepts from/links to interview with Greta, in which she devalues cisgendered people helping trans people  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2016-...ment-of-transgender-women.23091/#post-1647734
*  A_name_but_backwards reports the parts of the manual written by Greta convey misandry by only using female pronouns. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-48#post-1682089
*  Various Tweets of Greta are submitted, one of the subjects being Greta blatantly endorsing misandry  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-29#post-1674515
*  Greta does fearmongering and rather admits to refusing to refer trans people to mainstream suicide resources  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-74#post-1851106
*  Melkor provides exchanges on TLL's FB between cisgender male who wishes to volunteer and a few others. TLL tells him only the high-level staff positions are available to non-trans, two trans people become combative and condescending, TLL does nothing to intervene or apologize.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-139#post-1910319  http://archive.md/w9fcO  https://www.facebook.com/translifeline/posts/1756503824615404#
*  From Smutley's 3rd series: Greta declares she would advocate violence to stop transgender "genocide" if she wasn't sure they would be exterminated in response. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-132#post-1908969
*  From Smutley's 5th series: 1.) Greta thinks cisgenders should STFU if trans people are wrong about them. 2.) Yet another implausible story of abuse from cisgender people, this time an ER doctor. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915





Spoiler:  Smutley's Damning Analysis of Greta's FB Posts (Impactful on Multiple Areas)



*  Series #1:  Most notably, three show her giving wildly inconsistent numbers on staff within a short period. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1906809
*  Series #2: 1.) Greta states she's doing her "first TLL shift in a while" despite chronic operator shortages. 2.) She admits receiving 24k/year as salary from TLL in 2015. 3.) A DMV employee tells Nina to pull her pants up, Nina and Greta are combative and derogatory on FB and in DMV 4.) Somehow TLL has only 200 volunteers on 04/08/15 but had 300 or 400 (she gave both figures) 4 months before. 5.) Several on travel, vacationing, and buying/selling a camper to reduce TLL travel expenses  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907013 https://www.facebook.com/gretagustava/posts/10206748814233118  http://archive.md/s4AE2  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151832496917?forcerRptr=true&item=151832496917&viewitem=  http://archive.md/EQAQ1
*  Series #3:  1.) Greta speaks of another long roadtrip 1-2 months after the last one. 2.) On 10/15 Nina doesn't have authorization to work yet has been driving for Uber. 3.) On 11/15 Greta was complaining about not getting necessary documents for Nina's green card. 4.) Greta declares she would advocate violence to stop transgender "genocide" if she wasn't sure they would be exterminated in response. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-132#post-1908969
*  Series #4:  1.) Greta says on 01/16 she hasn't filled a gap in the last two months 2.) Brags about screaming FUCK YOU on companies' FB pages when she's displeased https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-156#post-1916387
*  Series #5: 1.) Greta thinks cisgenders should STFU if trans people are wrong about them. 2.) Greta links to the GoFundMe for immigration costs which obviously wasn't spent properly. 3.) Yet another implausible story of abuse from cisgender people, this time an ER doctor. 4.) Greta's miffed over organizations rejecting TLL's grant requests. 5.) 8,000 miles logged in the preceding month, presumably using TLL funds. 6.) Nina urges people to report KF to Cloudflare, and one sentence indicates she's deliberately trying to make us vulnerable to cyberattack. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915





Spoiler: Miscellaneous



*  Discovery of Greta being sued by Tara Cavanaugh  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-18#post-1668724
*  Repentance provides details on Trevor Project's volunteer requirements and reasons  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-22#post-1670954
*  Zedkissed60 presents documentary on Marian, one of Greta's wives and mother of daughter Hannah https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-70#post-1821124
*  (IMPORTANT) A high-profile Huffington Post reporter seems to be curious  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907164 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-127#post-1907336




*Commentary From Knowledgeable People About Suicide Hotlines
*
For those of you who wish to compare TLL's ideology, standards, and operations to those of mainstream/professional organizations, read here.



Spoiler



*  An insider's description of the workings of a suicide hotline https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-64#post-1692890
*  TN manual for crisis responders  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-85#post-1891099
*  Another hotline volunteer's experience  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-92#post-1897716
*  Assessment of TLL's staff's preparedness for real crises https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-159#post-1918627




*Lord Haurchefant's/Sebastian's Compilation and TLL's Stupid Rebuttal*

As I mentioned near the top of this, this person from Tumblr did an absolutely outstanding job choosing and presenting evidence of various types against Greta/TLL. He is a part of multiple demographics which tend to be very hostile towards Kiwi Farms (and vice versa), yet he created these damning presentations against Greta and TLL and took a lot of grief for it.



Spoiler



All archived versions of his Tumblr posts  http://archive.md/lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com
All Tumblr posts from him with the TransLifeLine tag  http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/tagged/translifeline  http://archive.md/CE4tT   http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/tagged/translifeline/page/2  http://archive.md/qS4hU

*  Lord Haurchefant joins the fray http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153157029125/why-you-shouldnt-donate-to-trans-lifeline  http://archive.md/biF3H
*  Couple of secondary items from him: 1.)  http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153167287650/some-twitter-accounts-that-attempted-to-call-tll  http://archive.md/6Zydi   2.) http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153167314320/why-you-shouldnt-donate-to-trans-lifeline  http://archive.md/GjyNf
*  Not satisfied with his previous works, he made a far longer post http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153200777635/why-you-shouldnt-donate-to-trans-lifeline-part
http://archive.md/OFHa6
*  TLL responds to it, but the response is self-serving and selective and ignores vast amounts of evidence, AND they turned off responses  https://medium.com/@Translifeline/d...recent-tumblr-article-51ba607a4619#.byizgf3jx  http://archive.md/fTDHZ
*  Rebuttal from Haurchefant  http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153286456645/a-rebuttal-against-trans-lifelines-recent-medium  http://archive.md/pJoHY
*  LordHaurchefant posts about the Waite suicide  http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153750049780/the-truth-about-elizabeth-waites-suicide  http://archive.md/q1LDd
*  An example of the opposition he had to deal with on Tumblr   http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153201435345/trans-lifeline-isnt-a-scam   http://archive.md/MlKEu




*Assorted Threads, Articles, and Repositories of Info
*
I haven't gone through much of this at all. I just mentally said "Oh, cool, this might be useful later." when I came across them in this thread and hurriedly jotted them down in one of my documents. I do not know how useful they will be, but I felt it best to provide them all so those of you with some time and desire can do research before I can get to them.



Spoiler:  Assorted Links



* Thread on Nina's abuse report https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2016-...pornography-drug-dealing-and-terrorism.23461/
*Thread about Waite https://kiwifarms.net/threads/elizabeth-waite-john-waite-jr.26080/
*Thread on volunteer https://kiwifarms.net/threads/steve-steph-nagoski.23647/
*Interview about son  http://www.windycitymediagroup.com/m/APParticle.php?AID=53462&i=2&s=   http://archive.md/tCyXl
*Blogspot http://sooperchumpy.blogspot.co.za/  http://archive.md/nchDj
* https://www.happyhippies.org/blog/happy-hippie-presents-instapride-greta-nina
https://archive.md/GH1SG
* http://www.advocate.com/commentary/2014/11/26/op-ed-why-i-started-transgender-support-line
* http://theheroines.blogspot.com/2014/12/interview-with-greta-martela.html


----------



## RP 520 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ok so I'm making an info dump thread, here's how it will work:

Only information related to important events and directly related to Greta, Nina, and Trans-Lifeline should be posted here. Example:

-Information regarding Greta driving to Null's house and threatening him, such as Null's account of it, and Greta's threats online as well as admitting to it.
-One of Greta's asspatters cheering him on or making some comment on how all white people should die
- @Manapan's account and evidence of Greta harassing and trying to silence her when she spoke out against the lies on Lizz's suicide.
- Chris Hall harassing Manapan on twitter and accusing her of murder.

This post will be updated as information is added.

*Categories of Major Events:*


*Initial evidence of Trans-Lifeline being a scam, Greta & Nina being horrible people such as the child support issue and using TLL as a slush fund for their behavior*



Spoiler: insensitive much?



TLL anniversary video, wtf were they thinking?
SUICIDE PREVENTION JUST GOT MORE FUN Seriously, wtf?
TLL video set to Drake and Pokemon
Person asks a question and Greta immediately calls them a white-supremacist





Spoiler: Nina is a dangerous anti-cop conspiracy theorist



Nina incorporated a poorly sourced anti-cop conspiracy theory into the training manual of TLL
"What to do instead of calling the police"





Spoiler: extravagant/disgusting lifestyle



"As a non-profit, we hung out with Miley"
Smutley post detailing that Greta has been fired from jobs in the past and has always been a hateful, aggressive, disgusting creep
"How can you tell when your pussy is feeling clammy?"
"Being a Dyke is part of my identity" plus Greta blaming Trump for da stress





Spoiler: Greta lies



Supposed numbers on TLL site Also of note is that they don't follow proceedures that other life-lines use and instead refuse to call authorities due to anti-police conspiracy theories they hold.
No one at the phones
One person at the phones, only after hours of nothing
Greta and Nina lie to a camera
More lies about their backgrounds
More supposed numbers from the TLL site
Negative feedback of TLL and more evidence it's a scam No one answers the phones!
Even more evidence and negative feedback Still, no one answering the phones!





Spoiler: Greta using 501(c)TLL to make political statements and slush fund



Anti-Trump tweets with TLL
Using TLL to spout propaganda against the HB2 law
Greta supposedly fires someone for using TLL for self-serving purposes...
...Only to use it herself for self-serving purposes multiple times








*Greta's threats, trip to threaten Null in person, attempts to take down the forums*



Spoiler: Threats

















Spoiler: Forum take down attempts



CloudFlare received an abuse report regarding:

lolcow.wiki

Below is the report we received:

Reporter's Name: Greta Martela
Reporter's Email Address: greta@translifeline.org
Reporter's Title: Executive Director
Reporter's Company Name: Trans Lifeline
Reporter's Telephone Number: 4159366312
Reporter's Address: US
Reported URLs:
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Isabel_Rosa_Araujo
Logs or Evidence of Abuse: I don't have any logs.
Comments: This site exists to aid in the stalking and harassment of transgender women. There are incidences of the members of this site trying to drive the subjects to suicide. There has been illegal activity such and the planning of doxxing operations.


We have provided the name of your hosting provider to the reporter. Additionally, we have forwarded this report to your hosting provider as well.

Regards,

CloudFlare Abuse








Archive of Greta harassing Cloudflare





Spoiler: Greta's Road Trip









Null's transcript of the Facebook conversation



*Lizz's death, TLL's attempt to cover it up, profit from it, blame kiwis, and harass Manapan for finding out the truth.*



Spoiler: Greta lies to Manapan









Greta tries to use the suicide to get kiwis blocked on social media





Spoiler: suddenly Amanda/Manapan gets brigaded
























Greta turns on Manapan
Greta thinks she has the last laugh after blocking Manapan
Greta never bothered to donate to gofundme for Lizz's funeral





Spoiler: Greta uses TLL to lie, blame kiwis and push politics



"I'm plotting revenge"
Archive of TLL twitter
Greta writes a medium article responding to Tumblr article. He lies his ass off, admits again to "visiting" Null, cites Democracy Now as a reason they don't call authorities and admits they believe conspiracy theories.
Greta makes a call for brigading against Verisign
Greta is stubborn
Smutley proves our innocence in the ordeal and reveals their lies



*Nina being detained for being an illegal alien, the evidence from the past of Greta admitting to knowing Nina was illegal and doing nothing about it. Nina's illegal work history, the fundraiser for a green card they never actually got etc.*



Spoiler: Greta trolls himself



Nina worked for Uber illegally. Greta knew Nina was illegal a year ago or more. Also Greta makes posts advocating violence against cops, Greta makes posts being disgusting and dumb



*Greta's multiple lies about the ordeal, and use of TLL to start a harassment campaign on border enforcers.*


Edit: I'll continue this in a part 2. post, since image limit, etc.
Edit2: I'm trying to find a way to organize this up efficiently without having a bunch of posts scattered all over the place.
Edit3: I'm cutting down on the images and instead focusing more on links to the content.


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 31, 2016)

Placeholder so I can edit things in later.
Or whore for points.
Maybe both.

*Nina's illegal work history and suchnot.*



Spoiler: Nina's Work History



https://www.linkedin.com/in/nina-chaubal-9a42b539
http://archive.md/MZzKG




http://datagovus.com/chicago-business.php?id=2404948
http://archive.md/HFymG








http://archive.md/3u6Pp




http://archive.md/96ngF


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 31, 2016)

Going to be Multi-posting, there's a 20 image max per post.
Apologies in advance.


Spoiler: Manapan Saga








https://tweetsave.com/translifeline/status/802206199349395456




https://tweetsave.com/translifeline/status/802206780185071616




































http://archive.md/Nw7Gt
















http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153750049780/the-truth-about-elizabeth-waites-suicide
http://archive.md/q1LDd


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 31, 2016)

@King n Yellow We're going to have a problem. Can't have more than twenty images per post. Might need to use these first few and update each one to sections.

*Nina being detained for being an illegal alien, the evidence from the past of Greta admitting to knowing Nina was illegal and doing nothing about it. Nina's illegal work history, the fundraiser for a green card they never actually got etc.*



Spoiler: Greencard Crowdfunding



https://archive.md/wB6BB





Spoiler: Nina's been ICEd












https://locator.ice.gov/odls/searchByName.do









A look back into the past...











*Greta's multiple lies about the ordeal, and use of TLL to start a harassment campaign on border enforcers.*



Spoiler: #FreeNina
































https://medium.com/@Translifeline/t...man-rights-violations-e7c9883eaa19#.pcu6rjk4o
https://archive.md/tHKpl




http://messica.codes/freenina/
https://archive.md/MX2R9


https://darcycorbitt.wordpress.com/2016/12/30/an-open-letter-supporting-freenina/
http://archive.md/loA4z




http://amptoons.com/blog/?p=22560
https://archive.md/8nU74
http://chicagoist.com/2016/12/30/ice_is_detaining_a_leading_local_tr.php
http://archive.md/W4hoV


----------



## oasys (Dec 31, 2016)

Part of the Nina green card issue seems to stem from mysterious "lost paperwork" related to Kjel's former marriages. Here is some information regarding those, which also reveals a lot about his character.



Spoiler: The lost paperwork saga








http://archive.md/H9PFI

Why this is a bullshit excuse









Note that they were _very aware_ that Nina was working illegally, and that these pitiful efforts were made 8 months _after_ the _totally legit_ wedding.





Spoiler: Kjel's first family (Marian and Hannah)



Married Marian Holloway in 1988 and had a daughter (Hannah Lolly Anderson).

Kjel joined the military, and unable to raise their child alone, Marian was forced to give her up for adoption. This was possibly to Kjel's parents, who took Hannah in at some point or another.
They divorced in the early 90's, but Kjel "doesn't remember" where or when exactly (a major excuse for not being able to fill out his paperwork). According to Kjel, it was maybe California?






Note that his daughter should be 28 now, older than his current wife!











Spoiler: Kjel's second family 



The wife and son he abandoned

Wife:

Seems that Kjel remarried in the mid-to-late nineties, before his first wife had passed.
 He may have been married to an Elena Ramirez at some point. Link shows references to Elena on Kjel's Facebook (referred to as "the wife"), and connections with the family's Flickr accounts.
Elena is unlikely to be Kai's mother, so there is possibly a third woman missing somewhere in here.
Currently looking for more info, will update this section.
Son:

His son's Facebook (Kg Andersen, short for "Kai" Gustav). This profile has both Kjel and Nina friended.
Kai was born in 1996 (20 years old).

A friend referred to Nina as Kai's "step mom".
"Kai" is also referred to / pictured on Kjel's facebook, and the middle name comes from this Buzzfeed interview:






There have been reports of Kjel's son having some kind of mental issues, which in light of his Facebook page must be more minor than we assumed (such as a mental illness or learning disabilities), so* any posts about him being severely disabled are likely incorrect*.
Claimed to divorce the wife, and have custody of Kai up until his transition:






The divorce probably happened some time time around 2009/2010, while the transition and meeting Nina happened in early 2013.
Owes this wife a lot of money, either for child support of the divorce, but has been skirting it. He clearly ditched Family #2 once he first started trooning out, and on bad terms.



And this, though it's unrelated to the above.


Spoiler: Greta got sued



Kjel was sued by a woman named Tara Cavanaugh in 2013. It was in Stanislaus County (CA) Superior Court, under small claims.
The woman's Facebook is here, and I found it because she was commenting on Kjel's Facebook within 2-3 years of the case, and it seems as though they were close and amiable before this happened.
This needs more research, but... all legal trouble is probably worth mentioning.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 31, 2016)

King n Yellow said:


> *Lizz's death, TLL's attempt to cover it up, profit from it, blame kiwis, and harass Manapan for finding out the truth.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Greta lies to Manapan" and "suddenly Amanda/Manapan gets brigaded" pictures aren't showing up in your post.


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 31, 2016)

Marvin said:


> The "Greta lies to Manapan" and "suddenly Amanda/Manapan gets brigaded" pictures aren't showing up in your post.


Yeah, that happened because there's an image limit per post.
The full versions are in some of my posts.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Dec 31, 2016)

oasys said:


> The wife and mentally challenged son he abandoned
> 
> These pictures are from 2005, so it seems that Kjel remarried and had his son in the mid-to-late nineties, before his first wife had passed.
> We haven't found the identity of this wife, but I really hope we do. Closest I've gotten is finding the Facebook for the woman Kjel was sued by, but it doesn't look like the same woman at all. Sorry to derail, but the Tara woman had commented on Kjel's Facebook in recent years & still seems related somehow.
> ...



The "stepson" is the same kid posing with the woman believed to be his second wife.  I believe this kid is Greta's biological son, not a stepson.  I received reports from a person who was certain that Greta's son had significant disabilities.  If that is true, then they must be hidden because the KG Andersen Facebook shows he can write coherently and has no issues with physical movement. It could be that the son has bipolar disorder or ADHD or some such and that is considered a disability but who knows -  I suspect now the accusation that he's disabled comes from the derpy look he has on his face in the photo with his mother and that it sounds better that Greta abandoned a disabled child and that the person who fed me the info is an asshole (and so am I for not following up better).

I'd been working on an article about Greta and the name "Holly J Windell" popped up several times.  I never had time to run her to ground but she's appx 45, she is always associated with members of the Anderson/Andersen family, and seems a good suspect for Greta's second wife but I hit hard dead ends looking her up.


----------



## oasys (Dec 31, 2016)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I'd been working on an article about Greta and the name "Holly J Windell" popped up several times.  I never had time to run her to ground but she's appx 45, she is always associated with members of the Anderson/Andersen family, and seems a good suspect for Greta's second wife but I hit hard dead ends looking her up.



Edited my post, yeah that's pretty much what I thought.
Regarding the wife, I think I just found something actually:




"sorry Kjel. I have to side with Elena!"
There's no Elena in the comment thread, and in context of the post "wife thinks they are ugly" it makes sense for Elena to be the name of his wife. Hopefully that helps.

Edit: Yeah okay I think I found it. Elena Ramirez.
Look at this Flickr account. It's Kai, who's only following Kjel and Elena.


----------



## repentance (Dec 31, 2016)

oasys said:


> Part of the Nina green card issue seems to stem from mysterious "lost paperwork" related to Kjel's former marriages. Here is some information regarding those, which also reveals a lot about his character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a couple of points.  It's the marriage to Marian which took place in Nevada, not the divorce (Zed found the documents related to this).  And the friend who made the step-son comment was referring to Nina, not Greta.

Greta has previously mentioned that she gave her son the middle name Gustav to revive a family tradition which had been dropped.





https://www.buzzfeed.com/skarlan/we...ies-behind-the?utm_term=.svKKzjOnV#.khg7gkYB9


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 1, 2017)

Updated some, I'm going to stop focusing on pictures, and instead more on links. Also would anyone happen to have a link to the post or picture of TLL using Lizz's death as a selling point to get "donations"? I know it's out there but shit is hard to find. @Smutley


----------



## repentance (Jan 1, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> Updated some, I'm going to stop focusing on pictures, and instead more on links. Also would anyone happen to have a link to the post or picture of TLL using Lizz's death as a selling point to get "donations"? I know it's out there but shit is hard to find. @Smutley



If you're going to link stuff, you need to back it up with archives.  Stuff can easily be edited or deleted entirely, especially from places they control.


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 1, 2017)

repentance said:


> If you're going to link stuff, you need to back it up with archives.  Stuff can easily be edited or deleted entirely, especially from places they control.



It's mostly links to info posts in the Greta thread, there are some archive.md links in there too.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2017)

Please convert this into a useful wiki article to replace the ones that already exist. We need clear, concise documentation.

Review this article I wrote.
https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Alison_Rapp


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 2, 2017)

https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Greta_Gustava_Martela Ok so I've started on Greta's page now. Relevant info on Greta would help. Height and birthday, are top things right now.

P.S. I suck at this.


----------



## pirate holiday (Jan 3, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Greta_Gustava_Martela Ok so I've started on Greta's page now. Relevant info on Greta would help. Height and birthday, are top things right now.



Height:
https://twitter.com/GretaGustava/status/405815966665170944

Birthday:
http://birth-records.mooseroots.com/d/b/Kjel-Anderson


----------



## Field Marshal Crappenberg (Jan 4, 2017)

I posted this there as well in a somewhat different form. I've gone through the first 50 pages of posts and recorded the posts which I felt supported our case against Greta/Nina/TLL. I will pick up where I left off at the next opportunity.

I have divided the useful pertinent posts into a series of spoilered categories. I can also present a non-categorized list in order of submission if that is desired. The posts which I believe are particularly impactful I have bolded. A very large portion is derived from Greta and Nina themselves.

I wanted to mention a few things about documentation and archiving as well:

1.) If everyone can access a page, it can be archived with tools such as archive.md. Archiving is preferable because it's an immediate direct copy of the source material and thus not falsifiable.
2.) Greta on Facebook seems to ordinarily make fully public posts. Maybe some are Friends-only, but I see a huge amount as a non-friend. If someone can archive the posts presented as screenshot evidence which are still accessible/in existence, that would further solidify our case. I'm just one doofus and can't do everything I'd like to by myself. If Nina's and TLL's FB pages are similarly accessible, everything I just said also applies to them. Same goes for their Twitter accounts.
3.) When screenshotting such things as Facebook comments, ensure all pertinent comments and threads are fully expanded. I have seen so many screenshots which were less valuable than they could have been because the noteworthy comments/threads were not fully displayed.


*Evidence Against Greta/Nina/TLL*



Spoiler:  Greta Goes to War With Null



** Greta shows off knife purchase in Athens, GA* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...reta-gustav-kjel-anderson.23222/#post-1659989 https://archive.md/HzWpz
** Greta brags about going to Null's house* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-3#post-1661672
* Null elaborates on events https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-3#post-1661701 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-5#post-1662053
* Nina encourages harassment of Null  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-4#post-1661801





Spoiler: Jaden's History, Evidence Greta is Exploiting a Minor



* Dog Prom presents Jaden's history and massive concerns about Greta exploiting a troubled teen for TLL work https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-17#post-1668291 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-49#post-1682167





Spoiler: Statistics and Data Provided/Concealed by TLL



* Presentation and analysis of TLL data by Yawning Sneasel  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-6#post-1662084
* Software TLL uses for phone service, and its costs  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-6#post-1662203
* Very low volunteer activity  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-10#post-1663401
* Tracking of # of volunteers on duty over course of several days   https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-14#post-1665800
* Yawning Sneasel analyzes TLL's data and their claims of tripling call answering and demonstrates the claims are implausible  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-18#post-1669286
* TLL explains rejections of porn company's donations, states they pay 2,800 per month to operate despite having virtually zero operators per day https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-19#post-1670118
** Repentance notes TLL has removed their staff pages *(and this remains the case)  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673746
** Yawning presents multiple FB posts from Greta and Nina.* Most notably, Nina and TLL's stated numbers of taken calls seem erroneous, Greta complains twice about severe anti-trans behavior (she has done this innumerable times in the thread heretofore). *Greta says Nina was told by a DMV worker to pull her pants up (she must be a total fucking slob if that's true- she admitted it's not the first time, either) and they attribute it to racism, Greta was almost thrown out for her profanity.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-33#post-1676235
** After many observations of them having zero or one volunteer on duty at almost any given time, TLL revoked public access to the Hotline page.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-34#post-1676484
* Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511





Spoiler: Greta's and Nina's Poor Behaviors and Attitudes



* Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
** Various Tweets of Greta are submitted, one of the subjects being Greta blatantly endorsing misandry (general hatred of males)  *https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-29#post-1674515
* Ambivalenz presents Tweets from Greta showing her becoming extremely hostile to someone civilly asking about volunteer screening quality https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-30#post-1674716
** Yawning presents multiple FB posts from Greta and Nina.* Most notably, Nina and TLL's stated numbers of taken calls seem erroneous, Greta complains twice about severe anti-trans behavior (she has done this innumerable times in the thread heretofore). *Greta says Nina was told by a DMV worker to pull her pants up (she must be a total fucking slob if that's true- she admitted it's not the first time, either) and they attribute it to racism, Greta was almost thrown out for her profanity.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-33#post-1676235
** A_name_but_backwards reports the parts of the manual written by Greta convey misandry by only using female pronouns.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-48#post-1682089





Spoiler: Greta's and Nina's Excessive Traveling, Other Mismanagement



* TLL seemingly violates prohibitions on certain political activities  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664348 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664444
* TLL fires a volunteer for using TLL resources for personal gain, TLL Twitter complains about Cloudflare https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664617
** Greta does what TLL asserted was unacceptable, by using TLL Twitter to advertise her GoFundMe for a root canal* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664624 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664629
* TLL says it's out of resources, Greta talks about their huge roadtrip, calculations on call coverage done by Yawning Sneasel  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-16#post-1666936
* Leelah Alcorn calls TLL, commits suicide anyway. Links to Salon article provided, screenshot of Greta speaking of the article are provided (Greta seems repulsively apathetic and terse about a young trans person who called them ending her life regardless), and Greta and Nina grinning like morons in Florida on same day.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673715
** Repentance notes TLL has removed their staff page*s  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673746
** Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed*, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
* Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511





Spoiler: Kiwi-Obtained Data on TLL's Volunteer Availability and Calls



* Very low volunteer activity  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-10#post-1663401
* Tracking of # of volunteers on duty over course of several days   https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-14#post-1665800
* *After many observations of them having zero or one volunteer on duty at almost any given time, it's noticed TLL revoked public access to the Hotline page.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-34#post-1676484
*Null submits a recording of their voicemail greeting (I can't play it so I don't know what it says), and someone remarks they give no alternative leads for callers https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-44#post-1680880 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1680889
** Null analyzes internal data from TLL's call system, determines operators are answering extremely few calls relative to listed staff availability* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1681105 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681934 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681940
** Null provides TLL's operator training materials* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1681967
** Null gives a couple of after-call operator reports, notes that most calls are lowest-severity Level 1* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1681985
** Null confirms that those who are officially on call very often outright fail to answer calls *https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1682015





Spoiler: People Condemning/Complaining About Greta/Nina/TLL



* Many people complain of inability to reach operators on TLL  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-13#post-1665311 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-13#post-1665340
* Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511
* Someone on Twitter accuses Greta of corruption with TLL money. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1681102
* Someone accuses a TLL operator of hostility and denial because he's not stereotypical transsexual  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681782





Spoiler: Exploitation of Suicides and Related Jackassery



* Salon article on Leelah Alcorn calling TLL before committing suicide is provided, screenshot of Greta speaking of the article is provided (Greta seems repulsively apathetic and terse about a young trans person who called them ending her life regardless). Greta and Nina grinning like morons in another post in Florida on same day.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673715





Spoiler: The Immigration Saga



** Repentance presents Greta's and Nina's 04/16 GoFundMe for immigration process costs- it raised 230 OVER the 500 goal* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-32#post-1675905  http://archive.md/IM3xJ  





Spoiler: TLL's Manuals/Documentation



* TLL's very radical doctrine on police written by Nina  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-23#post-1672240
* Yawning comments on TLL's apparent preference for black and MtF trans people over others, TLL's radical about-face about using GoFundMe, apparent aversion to actively discouraging suicide to callers, various other troubling things  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-25#post-1673371
** Null provides TLL's operator training materials* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1681967
* *A_name_but_backwards reports the parts of the manual written by Greta convey misandry by only using female pronouns.* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-48#post-1682089
* Yawning reports the manual forswears calling police on someone in every conceivable scenario  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-50#post-1682390





Spoiler: Miscellaneous



* Discovery of Greta being sued by Tara Cavanaugh  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-18#post-1668724
* TLL explains rejections of porn company's donations, explains they pay 2,800 per month to operate despite having virtually zero operators per day https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-19#post-1670118
* Repentance provides details on Trevor Project's volunteer requirements and reasons  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-22#post-1670954




*Character/Motivation Evidence Favorable to Kiwi Farms*



Spoiler



These serve to refute the unmitigatedly sadistic and murderous stereotype of this community regarding trans people/LGBTs in general. The outsider reading this should be aware that a large amount of the offensive rhetoric is exaggerated to enrage the targets and encourage entertaining behavior, or as gestures of humor to other members (Kiwis have a warped sense of humor relative to ordinary society, and "tranny" is very often used neutrally or better here). Of course, genuine and severe transphobia does exist here in abundance as well, but it's far from universal.

** Null (the forum owner) conveys support of LGBT/trans community and service to it *https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-10#post-1663387
* Someone implores suicidal trans people to call another hotline, and all but one upvote it  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-16#post-1667728
* Someone makes an extremely anti-trans post and it's downvoted to Hell  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677616
** Yawning states a high proportion of Kiwis- including one admin- is transgender * https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-38#post-1677757


----------



## captn_kettle (Jan 4, 2017)

oasys said:


> Edited my post, yeah that's pretty much what I thought.
> Regarding the wife, I think I just found something actually:
> 
> 
> ...




That would be Rachel Elena Ramirez, hence the r-elena-r in the flickr username

Edit: holy shit how much does Kjel move about?! Because that doesn't sound shady as shit.


 Modesto, CA   
Modesto, CA
Modesto, CA
Modesto, CA
Modesto, CA
Modesto, CA
Oakland, CA
Alameda, CA    
Alameda, CA    
San Francisco, CA
Hartford, VT
Lebanon, NH
Killeen, TX
Tucson, AZ
Glendale, CA
Sonora, CA
Rio Vista, CA
Alameda, CA


----------



## Marvin (Jan 4, 2017)

Field Marshal Crappenberg said:


> I posted this there as well in a somewhat different form. I've gone through the first 50 pages of posts and recorded the posts which I felt supported our case against Greta/Nina/TLL. I will pick up where I left off at the next opportunity.


Excellent job. Maybe we could split up the thread into, say, 10 page blocks and people could claim which blocks they would want to comb over. Make it easier for people to pitch in when they have some spare time.

(And of course, at least a couple of times, people should go over previously scanned blocks to see if anyone missed anything.)


Field Marshal Crappenberg said:


> *Null submits a recording of their voicemail greeting (I can't play it so I don't know what it says), and someone remarks they give no alternative leads for callers https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-44#post-1680880 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1680889


Haha, so, you linked to the second post null made. The actual answering machine call is the one just before that.

The one you linked to was a parody.


----------



## Field Marshal Crappenberg (Jan 7, 2017)

This is the second version of the analysis of the main Greta/TLL thread after reaching Page 165. It's vastly improved and expanded in various ways. IIRC the remaining major subject without substantial documentation is the Immigration Saga. The Manapan vs Greta/TLL ordeal I haven't completed documenting but I've made headway. I hope there's more information to be found on their newer creation TAP, and also on Jaden, and Greta's previous marriages and children.



Spoiler:  Plans For Future Versions Of This



I expect to make another post such as this at about the 3/4 mark, then a final one after finishing processing this thread. If there are major pertinent threads I haven't perused by then, I'll scan those after finishing gleaning what I can from this.

There are a few matters which I am unsure about because of lack of evidence or explanation which I've come across so far. One example is Greta/Kjel abandoning her children. She can defend a marriage disintegrating due to her transitioning or whatever, but not just cavalierly totally leaving her children or wife. If those accusations or possibilities are true, they could be quite destructive and would add to the increasingly overwhelming body of evidence against them. When I have reviewed everything, I will then know what pieces I lack, and will ask the forum for them to be provided or pointed to.

After I have acquired as much information as I possibly can from Kiwi Farms in general and start working on a final master version, I will refine it in various ways ranging from better wording to better categorization. I also intend to create a category of evidence which contains the most damning evidence against Greta/Nina/TLL, so that someone can very efficiently be turned against them with minimal investment of time with just the leading category. This will help fellow Kiwis who are just discovering this understand why these are bad people, but it will also greatly assist outsiders who will be unlikely to feel up to going through many forum posts of ours to find what they need.

If I have the time and it seems to be a desired thing, I will try to add a section about a general offensive strategy against them. What I mean is, there are various things which can be done about their misconduct, ranging from addressing concerns about them to various LGBT organizations, to relaying necessary information to immigration officials, to miscellaneous other things which don't constitute trolling or harassment. It might be helpful to provide a loose outline on what to do and how.





Spoiler:  Honorable Mentions



There are several people I feel compelled to congratulate personally despite having worked on this damned post for several hours already. They expended an abnormally high amount of stamina and time acquiring and presenting evidence, and as someone who's become preoccupied with the same thing, I feel I should praise them.

@Smutley performed a massive level of research on Greta's FB history and provided numerous damning posts from her. In fact, he provided so many assorted posts on so many multiple occasions that I even had to give his contributions their own fucking category, and I may have spent another hour on this trying to properly include fragments from his revelations into other appropriate categories.

@yawning sneasel earlier in the thread provided multiple items and performed analysis of some of them, including such things as their 2015 report (which I believe TLL removed, far too late obviously) and conflicting call statistics in their own report. His contributions were very important. I remember seeing him exert himself similarly in other circumstances. Enemies should fear him if he takes an interest in them.

LordHaruchefant/Sebastian was an absolutely outstanding case that inspired this general section. I don't remember the last time I have been so intensely impressed with a person's objectivity and presentation skills. He a member of several demographics we tend to ridicule as a whole here: transgender, Tumblr user, furry, mentally ill, antipathetic towards Kiwi Farms. He had every reason to say fuck KF and side with TLL when he heard of the controversy. Instead, while condemning our general culture, he created a series of Tumblr posts which excoriated Greta and TLL. In fact, I believe I saw some of the FB posts I'd later refer to as evidence *on his blog* BEFORE I saw them here. I'm unsure of how much he relied on us to make his own compilation, but probably he utilized this thread or a Kiwi he knew to some degree.

The post that's most widely known, the "Part Deux" one (http://archive.md/JrxPk), was noticed by TLL and they made a rebuttal on it (http://archive.md/fTDHZ), which he then responded to (http://archive.md/KucP1) probably after he incurred some harassment for it. He also made one on the Waite suicide (http://archive.md/KucP1). He also made a few other posts, but those three are the most substantive.

Anyone here who's a Tumblr user and is able to should thank him for risking and incurring harassment and abuse by siding with us and their other detractors. He spent a fair amount of time and emotional health trying to promulgate the truth about Greta/Nina/TLL despite having every reason not to. Very rare combination of objectivity and courage.

@Manapan  I haven't documented many of her contributions yet, though I'm aware of them from having been reading this and other threads before embarking on this project. She is the widow of Elizabeth Waite, the case Greta and Nina injected themselves into in an extremely offensive manner. Greta basically told Manapan to go fuck herself after she objected to her grandstanding on her corpse. After a rapprochement between her and us Kiwis, she has launched a brutal offensive against Greta as an ally. She's very emotionally invested and I'm sure Greta and Nina would like to retaliate for her insolence, so she needs to be singled out and congratulated as well.

@Null expended a great deal of time acquiring and publishing statistics on TLL's call responsiveness. Without his efforts and without the mole within TLL, most of the section pertaining to this general saga would not exist because that critical evidence would not exist. Fantastic intelligence operations! We all hope Great Marshal of the Kiwis Null has been able to shit in peace since that fateful day in August.




*Evidence Against Greta/Nina/TLL*




Spoiler: Greta Goes to War With Null (VERY Impactful)



*  Greta shows off knife purchase in Athens, GA https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...reta-gustav-kjel-anderson.23222/#post-1659989 https://archive.md/HzWpz
*  Greta brags about going to Null's house unannounced https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-3#post-1661672
*  Null elaborates on events and provides text/online exchanges https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-3#post-1661701 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-5#post-1662053
*  Null states he went to police twice, they said he's on his own https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-142#post-1910911





Spoiler: Jaden's History, Evidence Greta is Exploiting a Minor



*  Dog Prom presents Jaden's history and massive concerns about Greta exploiting a troubled teen for TLL work https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-17#post-1668291 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-49#post-1682167





Spoiler: TLL's Manuals, Reports, and other Major Documents



*  Yawning Sneasel analyzes TLL's report and their claims of tripling call answering and demonstrates the claims are implausible. Their own 2015 call statistics state their answered call #/% plummeted.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-18#post-1669286
*  TLL's very radical doctrine on police written by Nina  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-23#post-1672240
*  Yawning comments on TLL's apparent preference for black and MtF trans people over others, TLL's radical about-face about using GoFundMe, apparent aversion to actively discouraging suicide to callers, various other troubling things  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-25#post-1673371
*  Null provides TLL's operator training materials  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1681967
*  A_name_but_backwards reports the parts of the manual written by Greta convey misandry by only using female pronouns. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-48#post-1682089
*  Yawning reports the manual forswears calling police on someone in every conceivable scenario  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-50#post-1682390
For fairness, an articulate defense of a no-involuntary emergency services doctrine is included. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-55#post-1683439
*  Noted that there are typos in the section titles  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-63#post-1691817
*  TLL explains rejections of porn company's donations, explains they pay 2,800 per month to operate despite having virtually zero operators per day https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-19#post-1670118





Spoiler: Misc. Statistics and Data Provided/Concealed by TLL



*  TLL explains rejections of porn company's donations, states they pay 2,800 per month to operate despite having virtually zero operators per day https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-19#post-1670118
*  Repentance notes TLL has removed their staff pages (and this remains the case)  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673746
*  Yawning presents multiple FB posts from Greta and Nina. Most notably, Nina and TLL's stated numbers of taken calls seem erroneous, Greta complains twice about severe anti-trans behavior, Greta says Nina was told by a DMV worker to pull her pants up (she must be a total fucking slob if that's true- she admitted it's not the first time, either) and they attribute it to racism, Greta was almost thrown out for her profanity.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-33#post-1676235
*  After many observations of them having zero or one volunteer on duty at almost any given time, TLL revoked public access to the Hotline page.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-34#post-1676484
*  Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511
*  Smutley presents multiple FB posts from Greta. Most notably, three show her giving wildly inconsistent numbers on staff within a short period. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1906809
*  Series of forum posts which demonstrate there's no excuse for TLL losing calls if people are on duty, or failing to redirect calls to other they cannot answer (NOTE: the "call throttling" was disabled by TLL) One Two Three Four Five Six
*  TLL's Hotline page with the FAQ and volunteer roster is hidden very soon after we find it, but archived versions remain. 287 volunteers with under 10% have set schedules (NOTE: the bottom section of the FAQ people were horrified about was the default version and not TLL's)  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-160#post-1918768 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-160#post-1918889
*  TLL on FB lists various costs pertaining to operators, and indicate they need to hire paid operators for peak times. How the FUCK does it cost $200 to train an operator for 4-5 hours, and why do they need this when they supposedly have almost 300 volunteers? https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-162#post-1921092
*  From Smutley's 2nd series, she admits receiving 24k/year as salary from TLL in 2015, and asserts TLL has only 200 volunteers on 04/08/15 but had 300 or 400 (she gave both figures) 4 months before.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907013





Spoiler: Special Intel and Analysis on TLL's Call Responsiveness (VERY Impactful)






Spoiler: Tracking the Hotline's Public Page Data



*  Very low volunteer activity  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-10#post-1663401
*  Tracking of # of volunteers on duty over course of several days   https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-14#post-1665800
*  Very low volunteer activity  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-10#post-1663401
*  Tracking of # of volunteers on duty over course of several days   https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-14#post-1665800
*  After many observations of them having zero or one volunteer on duty at almost any given time, it's noticed TLL revoked public access to the Hotline page.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-34#post-1676484





Spoiler: Null Recruits a Mole and Does Intensive Analysis (EXTREMELY Impactful)



*  Null submits a recording of their 4-second answering machine greeting, which says in a rather unnatural and creepy voice, "No one is available to take your call. Try again later." https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-44#post-1680879
*  Null analyzes internal data from TLL's call system, determines operators are answering extremely few calls relative to listed staff availability  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1681105 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681934 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681940
*  Null gives a couple of after-call operator reports, notes that most calls are lowest-severity Level 1  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1681985
*  Null confirms that those who are officially on call very often outright fail to answer calls https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-47#post-1682015
*  Null presents more statistics on operators and taken calls, demonstrating one never sat on their assigned shift and 11 operators were on call during 53 hours  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-51#post-1682611


*  TLL's Hotline page with the FAQ and volunteer roster is hidden very soon after we find it, but archived versions remain. 287 volunteers with under 10% have set schedules (NOTE: the bottom section of the FAQ people were horrified about was the default version and not TLL's)  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-160#post-1918768 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-160#post-1918889





Spoiler: Poor Behaviors and Attitudes



*  Nina encourages harassment of Null  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ustav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-4#post-1661801
*  Nina sends a complaint to Cloudflare with multiple issues cited. The cited comments encouraging "doxing children" and "child pornography, drug dealing and terrorism" are so obviously facetious that either she knowingly lied or she's literally quite autistic  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2016-...pornography-drug-dealing-and-terrorism.23461/
*  Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
*  Various Tweets of Greta are submitted, one of the subjects being Greta blatantly endorsing misandry (general hatred of males)  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-29#post-1674515
*  Ambivalenz presents Tweets from Greta showing her becoming extremely hostile to someone civilly asking about volunteer screening quality https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-30#post-1674716
*  Yawning presents multiple FB posts from Greta and Nina. Most notably, Nina and TLL's stated numbers of taken calls seem erroneous, Greta complains twice about severe anti-trans behavior, Greta says Nina was told by a DMV worker to pull her pants up (she must be a total fucking slob if that's true- she admitted it's not the first time, either) and they attribute it to racism, Greta was almost thrown out for her profanity.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-33#post-1676235
*  Another example of Greta being profane and brutish with detractors and critics  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-147#post-1912435
*  From Smutley's 3rd series: Greta declares she would advocate violence to stop transgender "genocide" if she wasn't sure they would be exterminated in response. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-132#post-1908969
*  From Smutley's 4th series: Greta brags about screaming FUCK YOU on companies' FB pages when she's displeased  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-156#post-1916387
* From Smutley's 5th series: Nina urges people to report KF to Cloudflare, and one sentence indicates she's deliberately trying to make us vulnerable to cyberattack. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915





Spoiler: Greta's and Nina's Excessive Traveling, Other Mismanagement






Spoiler:  Greta and Nina: Professional Travelers for the Sake of TLL



*  Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
*  Greta states she hasn't checked e-mails in three WEEKS while on the road  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-66#post-1761544
*  From Yawning Sneasel: TLL says it's out of resources, Greta talks about their huge roadtrip, calculations on call coverage done  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-16#post-1666936
*  Greta states she hasn't checked e-mails in three WEEKS while on the road  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-66#post-1761544
*  From Smutley's 2nd series, Greta asserts TLL has only 200 volunteers on 04/08/15 but had 300 or 400 (she gave both figures) 4 months before, and Greta talks about travel, vacationing, and her "Beaver Box".  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907013
*  From Smutley's 3rd series, Greta speaks of another long roadtrip 1-2 months after the last one.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-132#post-1908969
*  From Smutley's 5th series: 1.) Greta's miffed over organizations rejecting TLL's grant requests. 2.) 8,000 miles logged in the preceding month, presumably using TLL funds.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915





Spoiler:  Greta MIA At TLL Despite Severe Shortages



*  From Yawning Sneasel: TLL says it's out of resources, Greta talks about their huge roadtrip, calculations on call coverage done  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-16#post-1666936
*  Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
*  Greta states she hasn't checked e-mails in three WEEKS while on the road  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-66#post-1761544
*  From Smutley's 2nd series: Greta states she's doing her "first TLL shift in a while" despite chronic operator shortages  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907013
*  From Smutley's 4th series, Greta says on 01/16 she hasn't filled a gap in the last two months  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-156#post-1916387





Spoiler:  So Many Operators, So Few Answered Calls- Solution is More Money!



*  Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511
*  TLL on FB lists various costs pertaining to operators, and indicate they need to hire paid operators for peak times. How the FUCK does it cost $200 to train an operator for 4-5 hours, and why do they need this when they supposedly have almost 300 volunteers? https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-162#post-1921092
*  Smutley presents multiple FB posts from Greta, three of which give wildly inconsistent numbers on staff within a short period. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1906809
*  From Smutley's 2nd series, Greta asserts TLL has only 200 volunteers on 04/08/15 but had 300 or 400 (she gave both figures) 4 months before, and Greta talks about travel, vacationing, and her "Beaver Box".  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907013


*  TLL seemingly violates prohibitions on certain political activities  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664348 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664444
*  TLL fires a volunteer for using TLL resources for personal gain, TLL Twitter complains about Cloudflare  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664617
*  Greta does what TLL asserted was unacceptable, by using TLL Twitter to advertise her GoFundMe for a root canal  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664624 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-12#post-1664629
*  Repentance notes TLL has removed their staff pages (and this remains the case).  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673746
*  Yawning presents FB posts from Greta regarding her constant traveling, her assertion she hasn't had to go on call despite TLL being constantly understaffed, her frustration with other organizations not recognizing hers, and her distrust of police  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-28#post-1674312
*  Someone witnesses TAP, their other organization, writing checks to people in line  at some event  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-159#post-1918503
*  From Smutley's 5th series: 1.) Greta's miffed over organizations rejecting TLL's grant requests. 2.) 8,000 miles logged in the preceding month, presumably using TLL funds.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915
*  Greta or Nina presumably uses official TLL Twitter to engage in very personal and heated rhetoric about Kiwi Farms and the Waite suicide One Two Three Four Five
*  Manapan interjects on Twitter in the TLL/Verisign battle https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-119#post-1904613 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-122#post-1905606





Spoiler: Critics, Detractors, and Defectors



*  Many people complain of inability to reach operators on TLL  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-13#post-1665311 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-13#post-1665340
*  Hellfire posts an excellent series of Tweets from several dissatisfied callers and TLL in response. I deem three Tweets most significant: 1.) Lucy says no staff were on duty AT ALL as opposed to none being AVAILABLE. 2.) TLL says they answered 9,000 calls in 2015, seeming to contradict higher numbers for the same periods. 3.) Shelly says their Twitter doesn't even allow DMs. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-37#post-1677511
*  Someone on Twitter accuses Greta of corruption with TLL money. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-45#post-1681102
*  Someone accuses a TLL operator of hostility and denial because he's not stereotypical transsexual  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-46#post-1681782
*  Three people on Twitter complain of lack of availability https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-66#post-1760961
*  Bark Bark, who knows Greta and Nina personally and has high-level LGBT friends, pledges support to us  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-72#post-1834978
*  (IMPORTANT) Evelyn Rios, someone with an impressive journalism career, is unhappy with Greta's conduct. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-154#post-1915048  http://archive.md/0Oojs  https://www.linkedin.com/in/evelynrios





Spoiler: Exploitation of Suicides and Related Jackassery



*  Leelah Alcorn apparently calls TLL and commits suicide anyway. Salon article is linked. On FB, Greta speaks of the article, (Greta seems repulsively apathetic and terse about a young trans person who called them ending her life regardless), and Greta and Nina grin like morons in Florida on same day.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-27#post-1673715


Spoiler:  Elizabeth Waite Saga: Manapan versus Greta



*  Elizabeth Waite's info and suicide are presentd by HOMO INSPECTUS https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-86#post-1897132
*  A witness to events speaks on the matter  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-88#post-1897314 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-91#post-1897669
*  Confirmation of death of Waite https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-90#post-1897547
*  Greta plots revenge in the wake of Waite travesty rather than fixate on solutions https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-102#post-1899037
*  Smutley presents evidence she actually called TLL and associated with Greta  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-103#post-1899114 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-103#post-1899144
*  Manapan (the widow) asserts dead spouse was answered by a TLL volunteer once out of many attempts, after being on hold for hours https://kiwifarms.net/threads/elizabeth-waite-john-waite-jr.26080/page-5#post-1901831
*  Presumably, Greta or Nina uses official TLL Twitter to engage in very personal and heated rhetoric about Kiwi Farms and the Waite suicide One Two Three Four Five
*  Manapan interjects on Twitter in the TLL/Verisign battle https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-119#post-1904613 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-122#post-1905606








Spoiler: The Immigration Saga (EXTREMELY Impactful)



*  Repentance presents Greta's and Nina's 04/16 GoFundMe for immigration process costs- it raised 230 OVER the 500 goal  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-32#post-1675905  http://archive.md/IM3xJ  *  From Smutley's 3rd series: 1.) On 10/15 Nina doesn't have authorization to work yet has been driving for Uber (and taking a salary from TLL the next year). 2.) On 11/15 Greta was complaining about not getting necessary documents for Nina's green card. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-132#post-1908969
*  From Smutley's 5th series: Greta links to the GoFundMe for immigration costs which obviously wasn't spent properly. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915





Spoiler:  Misandry and Cisphobia (VERY Impactful Regarding LGBT/Ally Support)



*  hood LOLCOW produces excepts from/links to interview with Greta, in which she devalues cisgendered people helping trans people  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2016-...ment-of-transgender-women.23091/#post-1647734
*  A_name_but_backwards reports the parts of the manual written by Greta convey misandry by only using female pronouns. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-48#post-1682089
*  Various Tweets of Greta are submitted, one of the subjects being Greta blatantly endorsing misandry  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-29#post-1674515
*  Greta does fearmongering and rather admits to refusing to refer trans people to mainstream suicide resources  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-74#post-1851106
*  Melkor provides exchanges on TLL's FB between cisgender male who wishes to volunteer and a few others. TLL tells him only the high-level staff positions are available to non-trans, two trans people become combative and condescending, TLL does nothing to intervene or apologize.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-139#post-1910319  http://archive.md/w9fcO  https://www.facebook.com/translifeline/posts/1756503824615404#
*  From Smutley's 3rd series: Greta declares she would advocate violence to stop transgender "genocide" if she wasn't sure they would be exterminated in response. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-132#post-1908969
*  From Smutley's 5th series: 1.) Greta thinks cisgenders should STFU if trans people are wrong about them. 2.) Yet another implausible story of abuse from cisgender people, this time an ER doctor. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915





Spoiler:  Smutley's Damning Analysis of Greta's FB Posts (Impactful on Multiple Areas)



*  Series #1:  Most notably, three show her giving wildly inconsistent numbers on staff within a short period. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1906809
*  Series #2: 1.) Greta states she's doing her "first TLL shift in a while" despite chronic operator shortages. 2.) She admits receiving 24k/year as salary from TLL in 2015. 3.) A DMV employee tells Nina to pull her pants up, Nina and Greta are combative and derogatory on FB and in DMV 4.) Somehow TLL has only 200 volunteers on 04/08/15 but had 300 or 400 (she gave both figures) 4 months before. 5.) Several on travel, vacationing, and buying/selling a camper to reduce TLL travel expenses  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907013 https://www.facebook.com/gretagustava/posts/10206748814233118  http://archive.md/s4AE2  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151832496917?forcerRptr=true&item=151832496917&viewitem=  http://archive.md/EQAQ1
*  Series #3:  1.) Greta speaks of another long roadtrip 1-2 months after the last one. 2.) On 10/15 Nina doesn't have authorization to work yet has been driving for Uber. 3.) On 11/15 Greta was complaining about not getting necessary documents for Nina's green card. 4.) Greta declares she would advocate violence to stop transgender "genocide" if she wasn't sure they would be exterminated in response. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-132#post-1908969
*  Series #4:  1.) Greta says on 01/16 she hasn't filled a gap in the last two months 2.) Brags about screaming FUCK YOU on companies' FB pages when she's displeased https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-156#post-1916387
*  Series #5: 1.) Greta thinks cisgenders should STFU if trans people are wrong about them. 2.) Greta links to the GoFundMe for immigration costs which obviously wasn't spent properly. 3.) Yet another implausible story of abuse from cisgender people, this time an ER doctor. 4.) Greta's miffed over organizations rejecting TLL's grant requests. 5.) 8,000 miles logged in the preceding month, presumably using TLL funds. 6.) Nina urges people to report KF to Cloudflare, and one sentence indicates she's deliberately trying to make us vulnerable to cyberattack. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-164#post-1924915





Spoiler: Miscellaneous



*  Discovery of Greta being sued by Tara Cavanaugh  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-18#post-1668724
*  Repentance provides details on Trevor Project's volunteer requirements and reasons  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-22#post-1670954
*  Zedkissed60 presents documentary on Marian, one of Greta's wives and mother of daughter Hannah https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-70#post-1821124
*  (IMPORTANT) A high-profile Huffington Post reporter seems to be curious  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-126#post-1907164 https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-127#post-1907336




*Commentary From Knowledgeable People About Suicide Hotlines
*
For those of you who wish to compare TLL's ideology, standards, and operations to those of mainstream/professional organizations, read here.



Spoiler



*  An insider's description of the workings of a suicide hotline https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-64#post-1692890
*  TN manual for crisis responders  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-85#post-1891099
*  Another hotline volunteer's experience  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...stav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-92#post-1897716
*  Assessment of TLL's staff's preparedness for real crises https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-159#post-1918627




*Lord Haurchefant's/Sebastian's Compilation and TLL's Stupid Rebuttal*

As I mentioned near the top of this, this person from Tumblr did an absolutely outstanding job choosing and presenting evidence of various types against Greta/TLL. He is a part of multiple demographics which tend to be very hostile towards Kiwi Farms (and vice versa), yet he created these damning presentations against Greta and TLL and took a lot of grief for it.



Spoiler



All archived versions of his Tumblr posts  http://archive.md/lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com
All Tumblr posts from him with the TransLifeLine tag  http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/tagged/translifeline  http://archive.md/CE4tT   http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/tagged/translifeline/page/2  http://archive.md/qS4hU

*  Lord Haurchefant joins the fray http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153157029125/why-you-shouldnt-donate-to-trans-lifeline  http://archive.md/biF3H
*  Couple of secondary items from him: 1.)  http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153167287650/some-twitter-accounts-that-attempted-to-call-tll  http://archive.md/6Zydi   2.) http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153167314320/why-you-shouldnt-donate-to-trans-lifeline  http://archive.md/GjyNf
*  Not satisfied with his previous works, he made a far longer post http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153200777635/why-you-shouldnt-donate-to-trans-lifeline-part
http://archive.md/OFHa6
*  TLL responds to it, but the response is self-serving and selective and ignores vast amounts of evidence, AND they turned off responses  https://medium.com/@Translifeline/d...recent-tumblr-article-51ba607a4619#.byizgf3jx  http://archive.md/fTDHZ
*  Rebuttal from Haurchefant  http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153286456645/a-rebuttal-against-trans-lifelines-recent-medium  http://archive.md/pJoHY
*  LordHaurchefant posts about the Waite suicide  http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153750049780/the-truth-about-elizabeth-waites-suicide  http://archive.md/q1LDd
*  An example of the opposition he had to deal with on Tumblr   http://lordhaurchefant.tumblr.com/post/153201435345/trans-lifeline-isnt-a-scam   http://archive.md/MlKEu




*Assorted Threads, Articles, and Repositories of Info
*
I haven't gone through much of this at all. I just mentally said "Oh, cool, this might be useful later." when I came across them in this thread and hurriedly jotted them down in one of my documents. I do not know how useful they will be, but I felt it best to provide them all so those of you with some time and desire can do research before I can get to them.



Spoiler:  Assorted Links



* Thread on Nina's abuse report https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2016-...pornography-drug-dealing-and-terrorism.23461/
*Thread about Waite https://kiwifarms.net/threads/elizabeth-waite-john-waite-jr.26080/
*Thread on volunteer https://kiwifarms.net/threads/steve-steph-nagoski.23647/
*Interview about son  http://www.windycitymediagroup.com/m/APParticle.php?AID=53462&i=2&s=   http://archive.md/tCyXl
*Blogspot http://sooperchumpy.blogspot.co.za/  http://archive.md/nchDj
* https://www.happyhippies.org/blog/happy-hippie-presents-instapride-greta-nina
https://archive.md/GH1SG
* http://www.advocate.com/commentary/2014/11/26/op-ed-why-i-started-transgender-support-line
* http://theheroines.blogspot.com/2014/12/interview-with-greta-martela.html


----------

